# EOS 6D launch and effect on 5D MkII & MKIII



## Myth (Nov 23, 2012)

With the 6D due to be launched in the coming weeks what does everyone think will happen to the 5D MK II? Will it disappear? Quickly, or be phased out gradually? Possibly a reduction in price for the MK II so that it is not too close to the 6D price and competing with it?

The 5D MKIII has been gradually dropping in price but must be about to reach a limit so that it doesn't compete with the 6D? Presumably this limit will need to hold for a good 6 months to allow the 6D to capitalise on profits from initial sales? i.e., no further price drops on the 5D MKIII for a while...

Is there a market that can support all 3 cameras? !

I recently spoke to a sales person at a camera event who suggested that there may be a market for all three cameras and that Canon had no plans to cease production of the 5D MKII. But at a relatively close price point to the 6D this surely cannot be good for sales of either camera?


----------



## darrellrhodesmiller (Nov 23, 2012)

i think it will partially depend on the camera... and the reviews. 
i think they are very different cameras... the 5d mk III is one hell of a camera.. but at the price point its out of a lot of peoples reach. the 6D will fill a really good part of the market if its sensor performs well. i think market price is 2000.00? or 2100.00? meaning sale/retail will be 1700 to 1800.00 its still not a cheap camera but given that its full frame with GPS and some other interesting features... there will be a market. 

Car manufacturers have always had multiple cars with many of the same features but things that make the models stand out. i see this no different. as of now if you're a canon shooter you have a 5d mk II which is a good camera but 5 yr old technology and the 5mk III, and the 5DX.. as great as the high end market is.. There are far more amateur.. semi-pro, and soccer moms that want a nice camera. but dont need a high end full frame for $3000.00+


----------



## gngan (Nov 23, 2012)

Just got an e-mail from Canon Hong Kong for pre-ordering 6D with kit lens (24-105 F4; not the rumor 24-70 F4). It cost HKD$21580 which is around USD$2767 but it was sold out when i checked. Only 50 pre-order.

I am in the market for FF and is pretty set on the 5D III but the price has gone up a little so i will wait until the price drops a little.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 23, 2012)

The 5D MK II is going away soon. Get one while you can.
Two things are hurting camera sales for every manufacturer. The world wide economy, and increased competition. Its not getting better right now, so prices will keep dropping.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 23, 2012)

I feel great about the 6D! It snagged me a new 5D3 for 2500$ 8)


----------



## RC (Nov 23, 2012)

Canon succeeded. The 6D sent me to the 5D3. Coming from a 7D, I could never be happy with a 6D.


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

The two things that the 6D is lacking that I think are important to a amateur/prosumer photographer are a second memory card slot and a pop-up flash. I just purchased a Nikon D600 for my father, rather than the 6D, because the D600 had the second memory card slot and a pop-up flash.

I could care less about WiFi and GPS....and video for that matter! I think Canon should have designed this camera geared toward purely still photography, and left out the video, which would have kept down the retail price and Canon might have been able to price it around $1,500. The Nikon D700 doesn't have video, and look at how many still love that camera!


----------



## azizjhn (Nov 23, 2012)

For me definitely i will Get the 6D over 5D MK II : (HDR - Multiple exposure - better autofocus - better low light performance - ability to update lenses like 40mm pancake - WiFi - GPS - smaller size)

Things i wished for (7D autofocus system but since it has features like acceleration & deceleration tracking system Etc... i guess it will be far better than my T2i - No built in flash but i will get EX90 since it has master function wireless trigger)

regarding dual card slots i don't really care but better have it than not.


----------



## Myth (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your useful comments. I am in the market for a FF camera, stepping up from a 550D, so a big leap.

I've used a rented 5D MK II a few times and found it to be a good camera both for stills and video. I'm hoping to stretch to purchase a 5D MKIII (body only) by the end of 2012. A big stretch for me but it should cover all my needs now and for the foreseeable future.

I think i'll wait until the 6D launches to see what happens to 5D pricing. If the 5D MKII drops in price then I might be tempted to purchase and use the savings for a 135mm/ F2 lens, or hold onto the money i've saved so that eventually when in a year or two the MKIII drops lower in price I can consider a purchase to enable me to have a second camera.

I doubt I would purchase a 6D intially as Canon's recent QC has not been up to scratch and i'll be surprised by the end of the first 6 weeks of sales if some user hasn't found a bug. 

I've been saving since the 5D MKIII launched so another 4 weeks shouldn't hurt too much. I'm just glad I didn't purchase earlier this year. I don't make a living from my photography so the price drop would really have hurt...

thanks


----------



## cinema-dslr (Nov 23, 2012)

privatebydesign said:


> Gino said:
> 
> 
> > The two things that the 6D is lacking that I think are important to a amateur/prosumer photographer are a second memory card slot and a pop-up flash. I just purchased a Nikon D600 for my father, rather than the 6D, because the D600 had the second memory card slot and a pop-up flash.
> ...




for example:
dual slots can be used as a raid setup so writing the same to both cards , that way you don't have to pull all your hair out of your head when a card goes corrupt 
or shoot jpg on one and raw on the other so on events you can ofload the jpg's quickly and keep the raws as backup


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

privatebydesign said:


> Gino said:
> 
> 
> > The two things that the 6D is lacking that I think are important to a amateur/prosumer photographer are a second memory card slot and a pop-up flash. I just purchased a Nikon D600 for my father, rather than the 6D, because the D600 had the second memory card slot and a pop-up flash.
> ...



I usually shoot RAW to the primary card slot and jpeg to the secondary. I'd hate to lose a priceless moment to a memory card failure....I know it rarely happens but it does happen (even with Sandisk Extreme Pro cards)! So, to me a 2nd memory card slot is way more important than GPS or WiFi!!!


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Nov 23, 2012)

cinema-dslr said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Gino said:
> ...



I disagree regarding card slots. Dual cards I'd say is more of a 'pro' feature. The average user is the type that will shoot in jpeg only, and consider 100 shots a huge amount, filling up a 16 gig card may take weeks. Also, the importance of files --- pro's need that redundancy, the casual user does not (yes they do want it, but no, it is not a NEED.). Now the pop-up flash I can see being useful and wanted for the casual user. that's my overall problem with the 6d --- it's kind of pro, but really not, and kind of casual, but really not.


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> cinema-dslr said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I went on a fishing trip with my grandpa a few years ago and I took several hundred photos with my Nikon D700...the memory card I used was a Sandisk Extreme 8GB. I still don't know what happened, but when I went to download the photos, the memory card somehow got corrupt and all the photos were lost.

My Grandpa died last year, and I sure wish I had the photos from that fishing trip....if the Nikon D700 had a 2nd memory card slot, I would have those photos! 

Now, do you get the picture of why I think a 2nd memory card slot is so important....you can't replace the moment of when a photo is taken! This has nothing to do with 'Pro' vs. amateur features!


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Nov 23, 2012)

Gino said:


> Chuck Alaimo said:
> 
> 
> > cinema-dslr said:
> ...



I still disagree. It's still an issue of needs vs wants. I'm not trying to say that saving special moments isn't important, but - there is a clear difference between you hanging with you grandpa (and please do realize I'm not minimizing how important that is to you), as opposed to hiring a a photographer to come shoot you and your grandpa. The hired photog NEEDs the backup, because that is his/her job. You WANT the image. 

If the want is that important then you make the financial sacrifice and buy something with 2 slots (i see by your sig you have a mk3, which means you have 2 slots). If you want that then you buy something with it. I'm more or less arguing the premise that dual card slots is a casual consumer NEED, and will sway buyers. I don't think that will - when it comes to the 6d what will make the difference is what the images from that camera look like - and whether or not your invested in a 'system' or not. That's why I feel like the 6d's flaw is it's not pro enough to be pro, but, it's not amateur enough to be amateur...

All that said, lets see this thing in the wild. I am on the fence between a 6d and a second mk3. For weddings I want both my bodies to be on a similar level in IQ. I liket he idea of a smaller second body because of the weight - i have no issue with a heavy camera - but, at the end of the night, i could see it being very nice to roll with a 6d + 16-35mm lens, that is if the images from it will look similar to the mk3....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 23, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> I still disagree. It's still an issue of needs vs wants. I'm not trying to say that saving special moments isn't important, but - there is a clear difference between you hanging with you grandpa (and please do realize I'm not minimizing how important that is to you), as opposed to hiring a a photographer to come shoot you and your grandpa. The hired photog NEEDs the backup, because that is his/her job. You WANT the image.



So...all those photogs who shot weddings with a 5DII, 5D...or ~gasp~ film...were not doing their job? It's as much of a WANT for a hired photog. This is sounding a little like M.ST's statement in another thread, "You don´t need a FF camera for private use." If it's a critical shot, it's a critical shot - regardless of whether or not you're getting paid for it.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Nov 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Chuck Alaimo said:
> 
> 
> > I still disagree. It's still an issue of needs vs wants. I'm not trying to say that saving special moments isn't important, but - there is a clear difference between you hanging with you grandpa (and please do realize I'm not minimizing how important that is to you), as opposed to hiring a a photographer to come shoot you and your grandpa. The hired photog NEEDs the backup, because that is his/her job. You WANT the image.
> ...



Neuro --- I get that and totally agree. And I am not totally disagreeing with gino either - I agree that dual cards is desirable - what i don't agree with is that its a deal breaker necessity for the causal consumer user. I also agree with this too ---


privatebydesign said:


> _"Now, do you get the picture of why I think a 2nd memory card slot is so important....you can't replace the moment of when a photo is taken! This has nothing to do with 'Pro' vs. amateur features!"_
> 
> Not really no, give lots of people two card slot options and half the time most will only use one anyway, for those that do use both slots I would expect a large percentage of the time they will have the write to card options configured to not duplicate anyway! Writing to two cards hits write speed so affects burst number and speed, not necessarily initially, but once the buffer is close to full it sure can take some time to write all that info out again, twice.
> 
> Further, I would only take a stab at numbers but as for card failure, I'd put camera loss and theft, people losing the actual card, or a multitude of other factors as having a bigger impact on image loss. Sh*t happens, there is a very good reason that big productions shoot tethered and make on the fly backups.



Again, I am not arguing the idea that dual cards are desirable, just that it's a super important feature to the general consumer - where it may be a deal breaker to a pro who wants to backup their files as they shoot.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 23, 2012)

@ Chuck - makes perfect sense, thanks!


----------



## Myth (Nov 24, 2012)

Interestingly I received a photographic trade magazine today and the most notable thing is the omission of all mention of the 5D MKII !!

:'(


----------



## Gino (Nov 24, 2012)

So answer this question, do you ever back-up your computer to make sure you don't lose the important files/photos you have saved??? Having a 2nd memory card slot is the same thing when it comes to a camera! I guess we're not going to agree on the importance of having back-up files! 

My point is from a retail price standpoint, I'd much rather have a camera with a 2nd memory card slot and pop-up flash vs. a camera that had one card slot and no pop-up flash, but had GPS and WiFi. If you talk about the "wants v. needs", how many people really need GPS and WiFi? 

Also, I don't think most people who own a DSLR bought it because they wanted the video feature, so it is also a feature that Canon could of left out of the 6D, and that would have kept down the cost.....it would have drove those that wanted video toward the 5D MKIII.


----------



## Gino (Nov 24, 2012)

So answer this question, do you ever back-up your computer to make sure you don't lose the important files/photos you have saved??? Having a 2nd memory card slot is the same thing when it comes to a camera! I guess we're not going to agree on the importance of having back-up files! 

My point is from a retail price standpoint, I'd much rather have a camera with a 2nd memory card slot and pop-up flash vs. a camera that had one card slot and no pop-up flash, but had GPS and WiFi. If you talk about the "wants v. needs", how many people really need GPS and WiFi? 

Also, I don't think most people who own a DSLR bought it because they wanted the video feature, so it is also a feature that Canon could of left out of the 6D, and that would have kept down the cost.....it would have drove those that wanted video toward the 5D MKIII.

When it's all said and done, Nikon delivered what I wanted in the D600 with the dual memory card slots and pop-up flash for the same price as the 6D, and that is why I purchased the D600.


----------



## Zv (Nov 24, 2012)

Pictures lost from NOT having dual slots in last 2 years - none.

Pictures lost from external hard drive and stupidness - plenty!

I now make 2 back-ups after a shoot, one on laptop the other on external. Then I keep the data on memory card until the day before next shoot. This method has served me well. 

If I had dual slots - I'd use them to take more shots without the need to change cards.


----------



## dunkers (Nov 24, 2012)

Gino said:


> The two things that the 6D is lacking that I think are important to a amateur/prosumer photographer are a second memory card slot and a pop-up flash. I just purchased a Nikon D600 for my father, rather than the 6D, because the D600 had the second memory card slot and a pop-up flash.
> 
> I could care less about WiFi and GPS....and video for that matter! I think Canon should have designed this camera geared toward purely still photography, and left out the video, which would have kept down the retail price and Canon might have been able to price it around $1,500. The Nikon D700 doesn't have video, and look at how many still love that camera!




I agree regarding the pop-up flash. However, the only reason I want one on my 5D3 is to be able to use it a wireless trigger. Other than that, I see little to no value to it. 

As for the secondary card slot...
I don't see why people are complaining so much about it. I have a CF card and an SD in my 5D3, but I never use em both at the same time. I did once, and regretted it during post processing.
I only use the SD card when my CF card runs out of space. 

Wifi on the other hand,
Nikon sees the potential of including that technology. In the commercial for the new D3200, they advertised their wifi dongle to go with it. The first guy I met using a D600 (before it became widely available), showed off the wireless dongle to me as one of the features he liked about it. It is a great feature to have when shooting sports b/c you don't have to buy an Eye-fi card to send the photos wirelessly to your computer. His D600 had some kind of compartment on the strap to house the wireless dongle. 

Not to mention that a LOT of people out there take pictures and then post them to Facebook, flickr, etc. Canon is going to release a phone app (for iOS and Android) that allows you to control your DSLR with your phone. The phone can function as a wireless release and even upload the your camera's photos online without the need to download them to your computer. 

The real kicker would be if you can use your phone as a *wifi hotspot*. That means you can post the pictures ANYWHERE that you have cell reception. I can see lots of teenagers and young adults using this feature to upload their photos to facebook and whatnot.


----------



## Gino (Nov 24, 2012)

dunkers said:


> Gino said:
> 
> 
> > The two things that the 6D is lacking that I think are important to a amateur/prosumer photographer are a second memory card slot and a pop-up flash. I just purchased a Nikon D600 for my father, rather than the 6D, because the D600 had the second memory card slot and a pop-up flash.
> ...



Yeah, WiFi might be a good idea for an entry level DSLR or point and shoot, but I don't see a lot of teenagers and young adults buying $2,000+ DSLR bodies, and I doubt most people that buy a $2,000+ body will post their photos on the internet without processing the RAW files on their computer first.


----------



## Gino (Nov 24, 2012)

privatebydesign said:


> That is because you are thinking inside the box, start to think outside it and suddenly you have full control over remote cameras on your phone with real time sensor readout for $2,000. I'd get a couple for weddings, think remotes in blimps (soundproof boxes not airships!), just imagine the images we could take that we can't currently, heck some churches still ban photography completely because of the intrusion, we will be freed from all that at a new price point. Also concerts, no more three song nonsense, I can set up a couple of remotes and fire away, adjust camera settings, get playback etc, I can't wait.



I understand the idea of having all those nice features, but they should be in the 5D MarkIII. In my opinion, Canon could have left out many of those "nice to have" features in the 6D, so they could price it around $1,500....that is all I'm saying.

I really don't see Canon having strong sales in the 6D priced at $2,099....especially since you can now get a 5D Mark III for around $2,700. Plus, you can find great deals on the Nikon D600....I purchased an open box from Crutchfield for $1,800!


----------



## darrellrhodesmiller (Nov 24, 2012)

the wifi option in this camera isnt just meant for just uploading pics to the web.. much like the gopro helmet cams, you can completely control the camera from a remote or from your smart phone. you can set and control every aspect of the camera from it. It could be an incredibly powerful feature if Canon ever opened up the SDK (software development kit) to software developers. If they were to ever do that, a developer could write an application for a computer or smart phone that could completely control the camera and add new modes of shooting or different functionality. This is just the start i hope.


----------



## tron (Nov 24, 2012)

Gino said:


> I usually shoot RAW to the primary card slot and jpeg to the secondary. I'd hate to lose a priceless moment to a memory card failure....


In that case you should shoot RAW to both cards...


----------



## Area256 (Nov 24, 2012)

darrellrhodesmiller said:


> the wifi option in this camera isnt just meant for just uploading pics to the web.. much like the gopro helmet cams, you can completely control the camera from a remote or from your smart phone. you can set and control every aspect of the camera from it. It could be an incredibly powerful feature if Canon ever opened up the SDK (software development kit) to software developers. If they were to ever do that, a developer could write an application for a computer or smart phone that could completely control the camera and add new modes of shooting or different functionality. This is just the start i hope.



+1

This is actually one of the major reasons I want this camera over the 5D2. I often shoot things at odd angles or locations, and being able to control the camera remotely would be awesome. Also I carry around a iPad most of the time, and being able to review photos quickly on that without any cables, adapters, etc, would also be a fun feature to have. I process RAW before I upload anything, but still for checking the images it would be good.

From a consumer point of view, I could see this being the ultimate self-portrait camera. Using a phone to get your framing and focus right while away from the camera would be awesome.

From a pro point of view, being able to wireless transfer images to a computer in studio would also be handy. 

I would love it if they would release the API, or if someone could reverse engineer the API. I could see doing some really cool things with that.

Is WiFi a need to have feature? I actually don't think so, but it could sure be a nice to have feature.


----------



## TAF (Nov 24, 2012)

Gino said:


> So answer this question, do you ever back-up your computer to make sure you don't lose the important files/photos you have saved??? Having a 2nd memory card slot is the same thing when it comes to a camera! I guess we're not going to agree on the importance of having back-up files!
> 
> My point is from a retail price standpoint, I'd much rather have a camera with a 2nd memory card slot and pop-up flash vs. a camera that had one card slot and no pop-up flash, but had GPS and WiFi. If you talk about the "wants v. needs", how many people really need GPS and WiFi?



WiFi = The ultimate 2nd memory card slot, without taking up space in the camera body, and with a great many other benefits as well.

Computer back-ups are great, if you keep them off site. If they're in the same building, then they're only so-so, since if the place burns down, everything goes. Same with having two card slots in the body - drop the camera over the side of the boat, and it doesn't matter if you copied to both cards. But with WiFi, your laptop sitting safely in the corner can still have your images.

Sounds to me like Canon is trying for a paradigm shift in this area.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Nov 24, 2012)

Gino said:


> So answer this question, do you ever back-up your computer to make sure you don't lose the important files/photos you have saved??? Having a 2nd memory card slot is the same thing when it comes to a camera! I guess we're not going to agree on the importance of having back-up files!
> 
> My point is from a retail price standpoint, I'd much rather have a camera with a 2nd memory card slot and pop-up flash vs. a camera that had one card slot and no pop-up flash, but had GPS and WiFi. If you talk about the "wants v. needs", how many people really need GPS and WiFi?
> 
> Also, I don't think most people who own a DSLR bought it because they wanted the video feature, so it is also a feature that Canon could of left out of the 6D, and that would have kept down the cost.....it would have drove those that wanted video toward the 5D MKIII.




Ok, will say it again ....not saying I don't think it's an important feature...just putting the want/need in context. I don't think the casual user cares/knows/will use/is concerned with dual card slots - that's more of a pro worry/concern/need/must have or else. As was pointed out, some may not even know/care that its there or read the manual enough to know how to use it! Also, dual cards was a luxury only given to uber pro bodies in earlier generations. And we all (pro, am, general consumer) didn't make much of a fuss about it. dual cards is trickling down now, by next round of up grades in 3 year it will just be expected. But as of now, I just don't see it as something the general consumer is going to care about.

Pop up flash on the other hand, now that is something a general consumer coming from a low level DSLR or a P&S will desire - basically because to quote the thought bubble of a potential random consumer "why does my cheap cam have one and this uber expensive one not? And now i have to buy a flash... f this, I will go for something else, the 7d has a flash, and a lens for cheaper!!!!!" This kind of person may bail on any FF body after that. Again, who is the 6d marketed towards? I really don't know/get/understand that side of it ---It's got pro features that the average joe doesn't care about but not enough of the features average joe does care about. 

Now wifi and gps, those are selling features the average joe does care about. 

And the there's video, take the video out and this would be a dead in the water camera unless it was priced waaaay lower (like $1400). Many using crop for video will buy this cause its a cheap and easy way to FF. And, the average joe, average joe will want video and see any camera without it as pointless. Unfotunately, bundling video into SLR's, that the kind of thing that once it happened once has to happen now --- it's expected.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Nov 24, 2012)

dunkers said:


> Gino said:
> 
> 
> > The two things that the 6D is lacking that I think are important to a amateur/prosumer photographer are a second memory card slot and a pop-up flash. I just purchased a Nikon D600 for my father, rather than the 6D, because the D600 had the second memory card slot and a pop-up flash.
> ...



+1! this, the take a shot direct to FB crowd is the crowd I am taking about in terms of caring about dual card slots. I am betting for most of this crowd too, they will prefer jpeg, smaller sized because its the crowd that wants better than cell phone quality but has zero intention of making prints...shoot, wifi to phone, instagram it to FB.


----------



## Myth (Nov 26, 2012)

Interestingly, a UK retailer is offering a £194 price drop on the 5D MkII for today only. With the 6D perhaps arriving next Monday in the UK could this be the start of a big price drop for the 5D MKII towards its eventual end of production?


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the advantages of built in wifi for videographers. We fly a 60D on a crane sometimes and being able to see what I'm recording wirelessly on any of my pocketable screens, or even a tablet will be ground breaking for that kind of work. Or how about those shots where the camera is hidden? I've done a shot with a dslr that was inside a fridge and though its a rare shot, the convenience of less takes is always welcome. Directing via cell phone? Man... I'm betting anything the magic lantern guys are already thinking of ways to play with the wifi function.


----------



## Myth (Nov 29, 2012)

Canon EOS 6D in stock in UK at Wex Photographic. Interesting times ahead...


----------



## Myth (Nov 29, 2012)

UK customers should have 6D delivery by Friday...


----------



## WhoIreland (Nov 29, 2012)

Area256 said:


> darrellrhodesmiller said:
> 
> 
> > the wifi option in this camera isnt just meant for just uploading pics to the web.. much like the gopro helmet cams, you can completely control the camera from a remote or from your smart phone. you can set and control every aspect of the camera from it. It could be an incredibly powerful feature if Canon ever opened up the SDK (software development kit) to software developers. If they were to ever do that, a developer could write an application for a computer or smart phone that could completely control the camera and add new modes of shooting or different functionality. This is just the start i hope.
> ...



Excuse my ignorance here guys, but my understanding of a wifi camera is that it is WIFI enabled
i.e. can connect to a wifi network
So all the features of wireless control,viewing on ipad instantly,and writing to laptop, are all only available if all items are on the same wifi network i.e. at home !

if you're in the field,so to speak, they won't be on wifi....
it's not like bluetooth where one item can communicate with another

or am i missing something.......?


----------



## 7enderbender (Nov 29, 2012)

Myth said:


> With the 6D due to be launched in the coming weeks what does everyone think will happen to the 5D MK II? Will it disappear? Quickly, or be phased out gradually? Possibly a reduction in price for the MK II so that it is not too close to the 6D price and competing with it?
> 
> The 5D MKIII has been gradually dropping in price but must be about to reach a limit so that it doesn't compete with the 6D? Presumably this limit will need to hold for a good 6 months to allow the 6D to capitalise on profits from initial sales? i.e., no further price drops on the 5D MKIII for a while...
> 
> ...



I think there may be a market for it, but it's not very likely that Canon will keep it up like this. But I sure hope the MarkII will still be available throughout 2013 since I'd be the kind of customer who still wants another one of these as backup. I'm not interested in the 6D whatsoever while the MarkIII is really nice but the added cost are not justified for my needs. The Mark II does the job more than fine.


----------



## ktabes (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm still confused as to why people don't think there is a market for this camera. Of course there is!! 

As someone who enjoys the outdoors and traveling, the gps and smaller body is awesome. And as an enthusiast I am completely bored with what my t3i had to offer and am excited about upgrading to a full frame. 

The low-light capabilities and wifi is also a big bonus for those in media who need to shoot photos/videos on the run. Even with no headphone jack, those traveling light with an h1 will be fine. 

I think this/or the d600 is a great option for those leaping into full frame, and need something that gets straight to the point. 

Besides, its not out yet, so who cares?


----------



## MarkII (Nov 29, 2012)

WhoIreland said:


> So all the features of wireless control,viewing on ipad instantly,and writing to laptop, are all only available if all items are on the same wifi network i.e. at home !
> 
> if you're in the field,so to speak, they won't be on wifi....
> it's not like bluetooth where one item can communicate with another



Many mobile devices can create ad-hoc WiFi networks. For example, my (Nokia) phone has several apps that can be used to create a WiFi network to allow 3G connection sharing with a laptop. Many PC or Mac laptops have the ability to create adhoc WiFi networks too.

I also think that this is one of the most positive developments in the 6D. I wish that the 5DIII could do this out of the box, as it could be very useful for macro/wildlife shooting, and it opens up a host of possibilities for using apps to provide smart triggering (eg on a sound) or remote live-view monitoring.


----------



## wookiee2cu (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't see the 6D hurting the 5D MIII as the 5D MIII is a more advanced body. However, I do see the 6D affecting the 5D MII and would be surprised if it continued much longer but it sounds like Canon does intend to keep it around for a while so we'll have to wait and see. As far as 5D MIII pricing, as of November 1st Canon put in place MAP pricing for all authorized Canon dealers which is the $3,499 minus any rebates Canon has on the body. You will see other stores advertise below this price but they are not Canon Authorized dealers (and if they are Canon will probably catch them sooner or later), supposedly they still come with a warranty and everything so technically there shouldn't be a risk purchasing from them but as with anything it's a gamble. Should these non-authorized stores continue to discount the bodies heavily I wouldn't be surprised to see their shipments from Canon to start to shrink in quantity.


----------



## cinema-dslr (Nov 29, 2012)

Chosenbydestiny said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the advantages of built in wifi for videographers. We fly a 60D on a crane sometimes and being able to see what I'm recording wirelessly on any of my pocketable screens, or even a tablet will be ground breaking for that kind of work. Or how about those shots where the camera is hidden? I've done a shot with a dslr that was inside a fridge and though its a rare shot, the convenience of less takes is always welcome. Directing via cell phone? Man... I'm betting anything the magic lantern guys are already thinking of ways to play with the wifi function.



It would have been great for videographers only wifi doesn't work in video mode.!!
maybe ML will fix this in the near future


----------



## tortilla (Nov 29, 2012)

Gino said:


> The two things that the 6D is lacking that I think are important to a amateur/prosumer photographer are a second memory card slot and a pop-up flash. I just purchased a Nikon D600 for my father, rather than the 6D, because the D600 had the second memory card slot and a pop-up flash.


I consider this rather as a feature: it saves weight and allows a more compact camera design. I prefer to shoot with a remote flash or with lower stop/higher ISO.

And as for the thread-topic: the 5ds don't have build-in-flash either.


----------

